

In Silicon Valley, being nice and persistent opens doors - alain94040
http://blog.letslunch.com/2011/03/22/in-silicon-valley-being-nice-and-persistent-opens-doors/

======
goombastic
This also works everywhere else.

~~~
alain94040
True. But not everywhere are people open-minded and as willing to help each
other as in Silicon Valley. I should know, I come from Paris :-)

~~~
flashgordon
I dont know about Paris dude. I was there last year (just on a holiday) and I
actually found people nice. I was truly expecting people snickering "haw haw
haws" at foreigners :D May be they just felt too sorry for me to make fun of
me?

